# The WAAAGH Studios - Studio Tyranid Army



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

In between commission projects I'm been slowly working on a Tyranid army for use by the studio. Having just finished the first unit I thought I'd start up a thread so people can take a look and follow along as the army grows.

I didn't want to use any of the usual GW colour schemes so the first thing I did was whip out the colour wheel and choose a selection of complimentary and contrasting colours. Then after a couple of test miniatures to iron out the specifics I settled on a scheme that I was happy with. 

The first unit completed was a 10 strong unit of Termagants:










and here are some shots with scenery in the background:



















Now that those are all sorted I'll be working on a Flying Hive Tyrant followed by a Tervigon which will round out a 500pts list. 

I've also been trying to come up with a Hive Fleet name but I'm a bit stumped atm. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting colors. A bit too garish for my taste but they look painted well enough. Have you seen Blue Table Painting's studio Tyranids? They have a similar scheme but are much more chromatic.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

We decided to go with Hive Fleet Tiamat in the end.

Just finished up a Flying Hive Tyrant with converted twin linked devourers to lead the army:



















Let me know what you think.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Great color scheme. One I havn't (personally) seen before. Well done on the painting as well.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks very much  A unique scheme was one of the things I really wanted to do with this army and I think it's paid off well.

Here's a shot of some Gargoyles I've got done recently.










Just another 28 to go now......


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Very nice palette you chose. Well matched and it fits the grim nature of 40k. They'll look very good when tabled together.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Tremendous application of colour theory with a retro style to boot! Maintaining unison across multiple miniatures is always a challenge; one in which you've done very well  

- .Bragg.


----------

